# Stalker Costume Construction



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

that costume gives me the heeby jeeby's!.....but i guess that's the point! disturbing, but cool.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow!
That is wicked, most people will be soiling themselves when they realize it is not a prop!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"WOW!!" 35 yards of fabric later...........This wouldn't have a chance in northern Illinois, too much windy nights and unpredictable gusts!
Al of my old costumes are still here in my haunted house, on display, part of the show.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> "WOW!!" 35 yards of fabric later...........This wouldn't have a chance in northern Illinois, too much windy nights and unpredictable gusts!
> Al of my old costumes are still here in my haunted house, on display, part of the show.


We had some windy nights here on the Florida coast last year, but there were not problems staying upright. Just had to pin some of the material down so my pants and shoes couldn't be seen.

Since this uses a backpack, it stays surprisingly stable and comfortable since most of the weight is in the backpack itself.

Steven


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*New head*

I've added a new head for my stalker costume. Here is a picture showing the old and new heads.

http://www.homehauntershaven.com/newskull.jpg










Steven


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

sbbbugsy said:


> I've uploaded a section with instructions and pics of my homemade Stalker costume. Look in the Projects section at:
> 
> 
> http://www.homehauntershaven.com/


Verynice,I think I have my head movement down now,started working on costume part today.


Gym Whourlfeld said:


> "WOW!!" 35 yards of fabric later...........This wouldn't have a chance in northern Illinois, too much windy nights and unpredictable gusts!
> Al of my old costumes are still here in my haunted house, on display, part of the show.


I will let you know how it holds up in N.IL.Mine will be out on the day!And yes I am aiming to SOIL some pants(not mine of coarse).


----------

